# Doxford's Engine works help



## bigchad (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi all.I'm trying to find any info on my late father who worked at Doxfords from its closure back some 30 years his name was Brian Tate I do believe he was employed in the manufacture of crankshafts and the propellers but cant be 100% sure of this I do know he was a machine operator,any help pics/links would be hugely appreciated as I'm trying to (as he hardly mentioned work) piece together what the old 'great' man did,Thanks


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

There are a fair number of photograph's on this site concerning Doxford Work's, you might be able to spot your Pop's in them.


----------



## bigchad (Sep 25, 2012)

where will I find them just I'm new to this site just finding my way around,Ta


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

It is if I remember under the title of Favorite Engine,s (as spelt), use the search forums top right.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Just Google Doxford engine works. 100000 items.


----------

